# Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???



## sheila99 (14. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor wir im Frühjahr 2010 unseren Teich mit Bachlauf angelegt haben, stand bereits eine
2 Jahr alte Bambushecke.( Abstand ca. 3-4 m)

Das diese Bambusart Ausläufer bildet habe ich bereits gemerkt und diese immer abgestochen.

Als wir jetzt aus dem Urlaub kamen, entdeckte ich einen Trieb in unmittelbarer Nähe des Bachlaufs.

Gestern habe ich diesen ausgegraben - er hatte sich über die 3 Meter unter dem Bachlauf 
durchgemogelt, bevor er an der Oberfläche erschien. 

Jetzt haben wir eine Sperre in Richtung des Teichs eingebaut.

Meine Frage - können die Rhizome die Teichfolie durchlöchern? Hätte besagter Ausläufer
dann nicht auch die Folie im  Bachlauf durchstossen ?

Bekannte pflanzen ihren Bambus in Folie gewickelt, damit er nicht ausufert.......

Ist die Folie also sicher oder riskiere ich ein Loch im Teich???


----------



## Sveni (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

Hallo sheila,

ein in Folie gewickelter Bambus wird dir überall hin wachsen, nur nicht in der Folie bleiben.
Den kannst du nur mittels VA Blech, welches ca. 60cm - 80cm im Boden eingelassen wird, im Zaum halten. Selbst dann wird es notwendig sein, ab und an zu kontrollieren.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

Hallo
eine sichere  "Rizomsperre" ist aus Förderband , Blech o.ä.

hier
und Hier 

mfG


----------



## Lucy2412 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

Eine 100% sichere Rhizomesperre für Bambus gibt es denk ich nicht. Wir haben im letzten Frühjahr unseren Bambus schweren Herzens ausgegraben, war eine unglaubliche Plackerei. Die Gefahr das er irgendwann beim Nachbar rüberwächst, war einfach zu groß. Selbst jetzt noch kommen Ausläufer ans Tageslicht, die wir wieder und wieder ausgraben müssen. Bambus nie wieder.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Jan42 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

Moin , moin , 

kannst vielleicht auch mal bei e***y nach Rhizomesperren sehen oder in einer Baumschule danach fragen . Auf jeden Fall sollte man sie bis 90 cm tief eingraben , weil die Triebe bis 80 cm unter der Erde austreiben . Nachbarn von mir nehmen auch Mörtelkübel zum Bambus pflanzen ( ist mir persönlich aber zu unsicher ) 

lg Jan


----------



## sheila99 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

Danke an alle - werde die Tipps umsetzen


----------



## diddl (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

Hallo sheila99,

bei uns wird Bambus in die 100l-Baumarktwannen eingepflanzt, da hast Du Ruhe für die Ewigkeit 

Schöne Grüße
diddl


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

macht Ihr da Löcher rein ?

oder stehen die im Sumpf


----------



## diddl (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

...die stehen im Sunmpf, wenn es mal geregnet hat (dises Jahr war es ja reichlich !!!) - ist auch nicht anders, als wenn der Bambus in Folie gepflanzt wird.


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

das ist das Problem mit den "guten" Ratschlägen 

wer haftet ?

google mal unter Bambus + Staunässe

mfG


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

Hallo.

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mal namenlose Bambuspflanzen aus Freyburg (Unstrut) bei jemanden abgeholt, der sie einfach nur los werden wollte.
Er sagte mir, dass sie horstbildend sind - und GsD waren sie das auch. Bis heute hat sich nicht ein Ausläufer gebildet. 
Die 2,25 Pflanzen (eine der drei mickert von Anfang an) sind zwar größer geworden, jedoch nie gewandert. 
Deswegen möchte ich das "Bambus nie wieder. " so nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## sheila99 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

Nochmal zum besseren Verständnis - der :evil Bambus steht 3-4 meter entfernt vom Teich!!!

Ist außerdem durch Pflastersteine begrenzt - apropos hebt er die evtl. auch an??

Wie weit können denn die Ausläufer schlimmstenfalls treiben??


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

Pflastersteine interessieren Bambusrizome sicher nicht

wer weiß schon was in so einem Bambus vorgeht .

wenn Du auf "Nummer sicher" gehen willst musst Du absperren 


@ Annett

das mit dem [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/53/]Buddha [/URL][URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/30/]wird[/URL] auch ! 



mfG


----------



## Jan42 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

Hallo sheila , 

3 - 4 m sind keine Entfernung für den Bambus , genauso wie Pflastersteine . Das einzig wirksame Mittel ist , wenn Du die frischen Triebe aufspürst , abstichst und den Wurzelballen der Mutterpflanze einsperrst - mindestens 90 cm tief mit V2A - Blechen , Maurerkübeln oder richtigen Rhizomesperren . Frag mal in einer Baumschule nach oder sieh mal hier : www.bambus.de 


mfg Jan


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*



sheila99 schrieb:


> Wie weit können denn die Ausläufer schlimmstenfalls treiben??


Das willst Du nicht wirklich wissen...
Je nach Art kann das wirklich extrem sein (und nein, ich will Dir keine Angst machen...
Aber Du solltest einfach wissen, worauf Du Dich einlässt.

Ansonsten durchforste mal die Beiträge im Forum bei Bambus.de, welches empfohlen wurde.

Da gibt es von sehr guten Tipps bis Horrostories echt alles. (wie hier ja auch im Bezug auf Fische  )

Bambus an sich ist eine schöne Pflanze... wenn man sie zu handhaben weiss.

Mir gefällt Bambus, aber ich bin mit aktuell sicher, dass ich sie ebne nicht handhaben kann, also lass ich das mal besser bleiben... vielleicht in ein paar jahren.


----------



## karsten. (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

einen hab ich noch


----------



## Jan42 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schädigt Bambus Teichfolie???*

@karsten , sehr interessante Seite 


mfg Jan


----------

